# E/M audit tool



## nc_coder

Looking for a good E/M chart audit worksheet for our family practice office.  One that is user-friendly for me to audit the services and also easy for the providers to understand when I review it with them.  There are several tools floating around on the internet.  Just wanted to find out opinions on the best one.


----------



## andersont

*E/M*

I have been looking for one for a while. If you find one, I would be interested in getting one also.


----------



## l1ttle_0ne

Could I also get a copy of that??  

I didn't just want to send you a random e-mail


----------



## MikeEnos

Please let's not have another one of these threads where everyone just adds their email and says "Me too!"  

I know I probably sound like a jerk, but this is the 4th or 5th thread like this I've seen.  Please hear me out.  I have to tell you - *it's not a good idea for anyone involved*.  If you start the thread - you're basically committing yourself to constantly checking this thread for the next several years because people will dig up this thread in 2017 and ask you for a copy.  If you are replying - please know that it's never a good idea to just post your email address in a forum online.  There are hackers, scammers, and spammers who have no lives and love to take advantage of you.  And of course for the other users of the forum, we get to look at this thread constantly bumped up to the top every time someone responds.

Instead, here's my suggestion.  If you have something you're offering to share, rather than ask everyone to post their email address, you have a few options: 
1) Ask anyone interested to send you a private message, then respond to them (be aware that you are making a commitment that may last for years) or 
2) Upload the information or find it somewhere on the internet, and link to it.  That way anyone can access the tools/information even if they stumble upon this thread in 5 years.

I have a website (in my signature below) and I would be happy to upload and host any material, and allow you to link to it.  Just send me a private message.

Thanks, and sorry for the rant, I'm really just trying to help.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

Great Response Mike. I don't think that was harsh at all. not everyone realizes how these threads really work and I am sure that they wouldn't do this if they did. 

Everyone could use a little education. Knowledge is Power right? 

Have a great evening!


----------



## LisaAlonso23

*E/M Audit Form*

I'm doing an externship and am the only CPC in the office. They've asked me to audit the clinicians' coding, which are mostly E/M. I found this form in the AAPC's list of tools for CPMA's. It's really helpful to show my manager how I'm justifying my coding. Click the link below for the form. 

http://static.aapc.com/ppdf/aapc/Audit_tool.pdf


----------



## jmcpolin

go to www.code-usa.com and click on tools, they have a good one that is free


----------



## nc_coder

*Thank you*

This audit tool is great.  I knew the AAPC had to have one somewhere, but I couldn't find it. Thanks for sharing.



LisaAlonso23 said:


> I'm doing an externship and am the only CPC in the office. They've asked me to audit the clinicians' coding, which are mostly E/M. I found this form in the AAPC's list of tools for CPMA's. It's really helpful to show my manager how I'm justifying my coding. Click the link below for the form.
> 
> http://static.aapc.com/ppdf/aapc/Audit_tool.pdf


----------



## mdm58

*E&M coding template*

I am looking for a template or cheat sheet that even a Dr  can follow (no offense to Drs) but it can get confusing when trying  to explain the whole process to them. I have a meeting today with one our new Dr that thinks if the PT had 5 Dx he can charge a level 5 consult. If anyone has a simple on would you please email me @ mmunsey@utmck.edu 

Thanks


----------



## heatherirene19

http://e-medtools.com/medicare_coding_tool.html#sthash.dig0NS75.dpbs


----------



## MarcusM

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...ectionMethod=LatestReleased&Rendition=Primary


----------



## hcg

Thank you so much for sharing the link. Very much appreciated


----------



## cyprus.1967@gmail.com

me too, me too


----------

